# Lenyati Safaris who has hunted with them?



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Starting to plan my next trip to South Africa. Last time i was there was in 2008. Had a great time and took some nice animals. The folks at Dare to Bowhunt were excellent hosts. I have been wanting to go back to RSA and now have another chance. 

Last weekend I went to the Lone Star Bowhunters association banquet and won a hunt with lenyati safaris in All Days/ Limpopo. Who has hunted with them? I like the idea they offer fishing as well. 

Hoping to get a nice kudu or gemsbok(or both!), bush pig, blesbuck for sure and whatever else that may wonder by! are there any springbok in that area? 

I'll be hunting with my new 70# Mission Voyager XT shooting Beman MXF arrows tipped with 125grain broadheads. Total arrow weight around 480 grains.


----------



## 8888blk (Apr 5, 2008)

I hunted a small concession in All Days on a day trip for Gemsbok. I just remember that it was very sandy soil and seemed very hot & dry compared to the Limpopo valley where the majority of my hunt took place.


----------

